# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Leer masseren: ontspant en ontgift lichaam!

## FRANCOIS580

Verrassend valentijnscadeau: masseren kun je leren, en is niet alleen prettig, maar ook nog gezond. Het ontspant je lichaam, verloft je van stress en ontgift!

Met de feestdagen achter de rug, wordt het stilaan tijd om aan valentijn, hét feest van liefde en vriendschap, te denken. Maar met wat kun je jouw partner nog verrassen. Zijn/haar favoriete parfum, een ontbijt op bed, een lingeriesetje? Allemaal al gehad? Dan heb jij je ongetwijfeld al suf gedacht om toch maar een passend valentijnsgeschenk voor je geliefde te bedenken. Heb je nog altijd niets gevonden? Overweeg dan zéker een (ondeugende) massageurt, dat is genieten met z'n twee. 
En leren masseren is beslist veel gemakkelijker dan het eruit ziet. Op wat moet je dan precies letten om je partner met valentijn écht te verrassen en jullie beiden een valentijnsgeschenk te geven die jullie ongetwijfeld nooit meer zult vergeten?


*(Francois580)*


We besteden met zijn allen meer en meer aandacht aan zowel onze lichamelijke als onze geestelijke gezondheid. Levenskwaliteit staat bijzonder hoog in ons vaandel. Op tijd en stond ontspannen en ontstressen hoort daar zéker bij. Een massagebeurt is gewoonweg zalig en een uitstekend middel om alle stress en spanningen van je af te schudden. Maar wat als je wel graag onder handen wordt genomen, maar je niet graag bloot geeft? Genieten van een deugddoende massagebeurt in je eigen vertrouwde omgeving, kan dat wel?


*Menselijke warmte maakt rustig*

We hebben allen nood aan menselijke warmte, maar daar wordt meestal aan onachtzaam voorbij gegaan. Relatiedeskundigen zijn van mening dat er inderdaad veel te weinig geknuffeld wordt. Tijdens een stevige knuffelpartij maakt je lichaam extra endorfines aan. Deze hebben dezelfde uitwerking als sommige drugs, en maken je rustig. Vandaar ook dat we dankzij het lichamelijk contact tijdens een massagebeurt verlost geraken van allerlei stress en spanningen. Geef je je echter niet graag bloot aan een vreemde die een masseur meestal toch is, verras dan je geliegde met een stevige massagebeurt in eigen vertrouwde omgeving! *.../...*

Lees verder: http://goedomweten.blogspot.com/2012...-masseren.html

----------


## gossie

welkom terug francois580

----------

